# My 2012 video



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Please check out my haunt and let me know what you think, this was our fourth year running






I have lots of great ideas and am more than willing to help others and share, at the same token if you have any great ideas you would like to share, im all ears!!

Im currently looking for some mis-direction prop scares and gags where i can cover the guests in blood...bwah ha ha.....this year i think we are going to do a level three where they guests get spattered - were gunna give them goggles and a rain poncho, this will also signal the actors that these guests are level 3's....anyways looking for some cool ideas

Cheers ALL!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well first let me say, Welcome! It's great that you are offering to share your ideas about haunts and to help others with problems they may have about prop building. Thats what we need here, people helping people! Getting together for a common goal, which of cours is Halloween. I think your going to fit right in here and I know others will welcome your comments and ideas. So again, welcome to the Haunt! HauntForm that is!

PS....by the way, saw the video, REALLY GREAT HAUNT!!!!


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you very much, happy to have joined, im sure i will be on here often!



Troll Wizard said:


> Well first let me say, Welcome! It's great that you are offering to share your ideas about haunts and to help others with problems they may have about prop building. Thats what we need here, people helping people! Getting together for a common goal, which of cours is Halloween. I think your going to fit right in here and I know others will welcome your comments and ideas. So again, welcome to the Haunt! HauntForm that is!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome and great looking haunt.


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe I should give some info about my haunt. Its about 2000sqft inside and about 2000sqft+ outside. 

We make it completely different every year. It is free for the community and we run off of donations, we also always associate with a charity. 

This year we brought out bands to entertain the guests waiting to get in. We also installed a 16 cam CCTV system and guests could get a vid of their walkthrough, which is what is posted above. 

If you have any questions at all about how we did stuff, the decorating, prop building or anything let me know!... As you can see we do a lot of pulley stuff and try to make the haunted house as interactive with the guests as possible!

This is done with a crew of 4 and a budget of about $2000. We had about 1600 attendees last year, but were hit with hurricane Sandy, which in itself was insane and left us scrambling each night to reset everything....MOTHER NATURE (Shakes fist in air)

We run about 12 days in Oct. and we do afternoon openings with no actors for the kiddies. We use about 12-16 actors in the house, but can run competently on 6 and have room for about 22.

We are always looking for volunteers!! So if your in the area and wanna have a blast....

Video's of the previous 3 years can be seen on our websites past events page.... and well Im writing a novel here and could go on and on...so i'll just stop here..lmao


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks to wildcat and troll wizard for such a warm welcome!


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is the build, as of october 3rd 2012


----------

